# hulk hogans book



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 26, 2003)

i have it, read it, it was really kinda interesting... i thought it was cool that he really is a pretty good musician and not just goofing off for the camera... unless he was lieing about having 2 new cars and an apartment before he was a senior in high school... i thought it was funny how he got in the business too... having his leg broke the first time and then getting the hell beat out of him for a few months... and i like that he admits that he is not that great of a wrestler... im also reading jerry lawlers book... which i have to say he is just plain weird... any guy that will strip naked with another guy get on top of a car in the middle of winter on the side of the interstate and act like he is screwing the guy... just to get a laugh has some issues lol


----------



## ace (Jan 26, 2003)

True i never thought he was Sientific
But He Has Greaty Mic. Skills

And There is No Dout He is the most Well Known
All Over the world.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 26, 2003)

Hogan should retire.......He slows down the pace of the WWE all by himself.....and thats amazing :shrug:


----------



## ace (Jan 26, 2003)

I think he should be a manager


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 26, 2003)

He should have retired about 10 years ago. Right beside Randy Savage.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jan 26, 2003)

agreed he needs to retire and either become a manager or go back to making those horrible movies again... and yes he really does admit he is a horrible wrestler... but what always got him over were his mic skills and his charisma... he just has that one something that alot of people dont and never will...


----------



## ace (Jan 29, 2003)

But he was in The Game Before Hogan
He is a 2nd Generation Wrestler.
His Father Was the Great Agelo Poffo.
Yes his Brother waz the Genus Leeping lany poffo


----------

